# Rabbit bitten by snake



## robyrich (Jun 27, 2007)

We just lost a pet French Lop due to a copperhead snake bite. Is there anything we could have done to save him? The vets around here had no idea what to do. My father said to crush up aspirin and give to him. This didn't work.


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry I don't know what you could have done to help but I do know aspirin will not help ,it simpley thins the blood and causes the venom to flow quicker,If ever bitten yourself DO NOT TAKE ASPIRIN,sorry to hear you lost you rabbit


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm very sorry you lost your rabbit.

That venom is made to kill small animals. There was nothing you could have done to prevent the death of the rabbit after it was bitten.

Meg


----------



## SherryR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi, I'm sorry about your pet.
Long ago, I nearly lost a dog to a copperhead. The vet explained that the venom 'eats' blood vessels, muscle, etc, and if the bite had been higher on her leg (front one) she'd have died very quickly with nothing to save her. She was pretty sick for a while and couldn't walk for 3 or 4 weeks, despite her eagerness to go out with me on my daily hikes & work around the property. 
Aspirin wouldn't have helped.
Sherry


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear about your rabbit.....

We had a dog get bit by a copperhead about 10 years ago, and the vet we called told us to give her an aspirin under her lip (she was bit on the snout)

Her face swelled up double size but she survived... never went near a snake again!! 

I know she survived.. but didn't realize that you shouldn't do that!!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm sorry about your rabbit, never easy to los a pet.
I know it wouldn't do any good for a rabbit, but I wonder if antivenom works for dogs? I have a couple that think they're bulletproof, might be good to keep in the fridge. Anyone know?


----------



## robyrich (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks all. Prettty much confirmed my own opinions.


----------

